# 5D mk3 CHEAP!!!



## SnappingShark (Jul 3, 2014)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body Mark 3 MK III New 013803142433 | eBay

$2500 rather than 3300, with a 3 year guarantee.

No idea on reputability of seller, but they were on techbargains.com today.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 3, 2014)

Did you order us each one?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 3, 2014)

haha no. But I thought for $800 savings, somebody will treat ME to something


----------



## ronlane (Jul 3, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> haha no. But I thought for $800 savings, somebody will treat ME to something



I hear that. I was just talking last night with my wife about upgrading. (Planning for Christmas time)


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 3, 2014)

A nice time to save up! By your stunning photographs, you are more that ready, I feel, to move forward with your photography!!

I hope she's understanding of your photography. Mine thinks it's a fad :/ Even though I've enjoyed it on and off since I was like, 12 and I'm now in my mid 30s.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, she understands. I just try to not push too hard. I do what I can and try to explain and show her the differences in price and quality. She gets that from my obsession with Mandolins and guitars.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 3, 2014)

Just buy what you want and show the wifeys who wear the pants in your castle ---------------as I parade around in my https://www.google.com/#q=skorts&tbm=shop :mrgreen:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 14, 2014)

6D is also "cheap" with 3-year warranty. But it says:[h=2]ORIGINAL CANON JAPAN MODEL! ENGLISH DISPLAY & MANUAL[/h]

Canon EOS 6d Digital SLR Camera 24 105mm Is USM Lens Kit 3 Years USA Warranty | eBay

Would you trust this purchase?


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 14, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body Mark 3 MK III New 013803142433 | eBay
> 
> $2500 rather than 3300, with a 3 year guarantee.
> 
> No idea on reputability of seller, but they were on techbargains.com today.


I am skeptical about the price and would check the sellers sales and score, sounds too good to be true


----------

